# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Transcend system, Harmony Robotics, Tucson, Arizona

## Airicist

"Transcendent Robotics: One Man's Journey" on Kickstarter

Leader - Albert Chi

President - Tom McCreery

----------


## Airicist

Transcendent Robotics: One Man's Journey 

Published on Jul 11, 2015




> Human integrated robotics are opening a new world for those with disabilities. We will take you on one man's journey into this world.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eye-controlled robotic arms could fit over paralyzed limbs"

by Stephanie Innes
May 16, 2015

----------

